
Show HN: Text Editor for creating Voice Over Audio - h99
https://play.ht/editor/
======
stevenicr
interesting - but then, no pricing info.

there is 'click to start with 14 day free trial'

but nothing showing what possible future costs could be - so it's already cost
me time, and now I assume it will cost me more time to sign up with info,
possibly get spammed later, possibly have to deny cc charges, and how knows
what else - just so I can found out how much it costs.

If a tech thing wants my money, and wants me to spend time filling out a form,
I need more price transparency than an Emergency Room visit.

If I click try it out, I get a screen asking me to sign in by giving my
google, fbook, twitter or email info.. I'm assuming password as well.. and
then I notice it says 'sign in with your play account'

so using my 'notsure-I-trust-this-place-email-addy' won't work if it requires
a play account sign on.. assuming this means 'Google Play' aka Google Store /
android account? Or is this a play around account, one to test since I clicked
'give it a try'

Do apple people know what a "Play account is" \- do they have one? Wait, is
this some kind of android app not a desktop thing. Is this going to be able to
take random money from my cc via google? IS google going to be able to
shutdown my access to it after I have paid for it?

Would I lost access to this if I lose access to my google account?

Might need to address these things in a FAQ or something.

